# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Khói chiều

## thienvietjsc001

Tôi nhớ da diết những ngọn khói nghi ngút cuộn vào nhau khi người lớn đốt rơm rạ ngoài đồng. Lẫn trong màu khói đắc quánh là mùi thơm của những bắp ngô, những củ khoai lang nướng. Đối với tụi trẻ con, những ngày cuối vụ đông là những ngày vui nhất. Mặc sức hò hét, rượt đuổi nhau từ thửa ruộng này sang thửa ruộng khác. Tay ôm những bó rơm rạ từ luống hành, luống ngô mà người lớn vừa thu hoạch đem chất lại thành đống và đốt. Khi những đọn khói nghi ngút bốc lên, chúng chạy vòng quanh và hát. Hát để đợi khoai nướng chín. Chỉ có người lớn là chẳng mấy khi vui. Lẫn trong màu khói là những ánh mắt, những khuôn mặt tiếc nuối. Họ tiếc thêm một vụ mùa không bội thu như mong đợi. Họ tiếc khoảng không gian xanh mướt ngày nào giờ chỉ còn là màu xám nâu của đất. Có một nỗi buồn nhẹ rơi trong lòng họ. Nỗi buồn không tên gọi khi thấy thời gian đang bay lên cùng mảng khói chiều.
Tôi nhớ quắt quay màu khói bếp. Khi mặt trời ngả bóng, những làn khói len ra từ mái bếp. Tôi ngửi được mùi rơm thơm bà vừa thu lại sau một ngày phơi nắng. Tôi ngửi được mùi cơm đang sôi hút trạch. Tôi thấy trong khói bếp hình ảnh mẹ lau mồ hôi, tôi thấy ba đang ngồi nhặt rau giúp mẹ, tôi thấy một đứa trẻ - là tôi đang cười hớn hở khi mẹ đưa muôi nước cơm béo ngậy, thứ đồ uống ngon lành của tuổi thơ. Những làn khói bếp nhẹ bay bắt đầu cho sự quây quần, đầm ấm. Khi mẹ nhen lửa, ba đi làm về, bà thu vén những công việc cuối cùng trong ngày và tôi cũng vừa tung tăng xách cặp về đến cổng. Dù một ngày vừa trôi qua là những niềm vui hay nỗi vất vả, lo toan. Nhưng khi khói bếp nghi ngút bay, chỉ còn lại tiếng cười chia sẻ.

Tôi nhớ cả khói lạnh của buổi chiều đông. Khi mẹ nhổ cỏ hành, hơi lạnh bám vào bước chân của mẹ. Từng vòng khói nhả ra theo nụ cười của mẹ khi nhìn thấy tôi đứng đợi mẹ về. Khói chiều là cả một thế giới nhẹ nhàng nhất, êm ái nhất mà tôi có được. Thế giới ấy không kéo dài theo thời gian cùng tôi lớn lên. Nhưng nó còn nguyên vẹn trong nỗi nhớ của tôi.

Như mọi người con xa quê, tôi nhớ khói chiều để luôn thấy được chở che và ấm áp.
Cánh đồng ấy giờ không còn nữa. Tôi cũng không còn là một đứa trẻ ham chơi. Thửa ruộng trước kia của gia đình tôi đã nằm trong khuôn viên của khu dân cư mới. Những ngôi nhà cao tầng xây san sát nhau. Tôi nhìn những đứa trẻ thách đố nhau đạp xe và đá bóng ở khoảng sân nhỏ bé của nhà văn hóa. Con đường đến trường không phải là đất đồng xanh cỏ. Tôi tháo giày đặt bàn chân xuống còn đường rải nhựa để tìm cảm giác gai gai ở gan bàn chân như ngày còn bé. Tôi nhớ mùi khói đồng ban sớm, khi mọi người đã thu hoạch vụ đông, người ra đốt lớp rạ phủ trên luống. Thứ mùi hương ấy luôn khiến tôi có cảm giác bình yên khi nhớ về. Tôi nhìn những đứa trẻ bị mẹ lôi về nhà khi thấy chúng ngã dúi dụi vì đá bóng. Chợt nhớ đến quãng thời gian ấu thơ bị mẹ đánh đòn vì chơi trò trận giả, cũng lăn xả vào nhau rồi ngã dấp dúi ngoài đồng. Chợt nhớ những ngày chơi trốn tìm trong ruộng ngô, nhớ mùi hành nướng. Người lớn dỡ hành, trẻ con cùng nhau ôm rạ để gọn vào một chỗ. Đứa này mang hành, đứa kia mang ngô, mang khoai đến góp với nhau cùng nướng.

Tôi nhắm mắt lại…

Trước mắt tôi không còn là những ngôi nhà. Đó là một cánh đồng trải dài trong gió. Cái nắng hanh hao quyện vào từng cây cỏ. Những đứa trẻ chạy quanh những luống ngô khoai, tay ôm những bó rạ, miệng cười vui vẻ. Đó là những làn khói bừng lên trên nền đỏ rêu của mái bếp, tôi ngửi thấy mùi vị của sức sống đang tràn đầy.

----------

